

Jargon File moved to github - poolpool
https://github.com/craigerrington/TheJargonFile

======
masukomi
I'm all for putting it in a more public space, but do we really need pollute
the newer, better freer version with "racist sleezeball" and "Screw you ESR"
and "ESR has had his grubbly little paws all over OUR FILE for years."....

The repo is now the new file... and in the opening page we're saying "THIS is
a place to put degrading statements about other hackers. THIS is a place to
put personal attacks. THIS is the place to insert personal politics."

What any of us thinks about ESR is irrelevant to the Jargon File's contents
and should NOT be part of the repo.

~~~
poolpool
I think it is important to explain one of the driving factors behind the move,
which is in fact that ESR is a racist delusional sleaze ball.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
When the reason is, "I don't like ESR," it's not important to explain the
driving factors behind the move.

It is very effective in stopping me from ever contributing, though.

------
aclevernickname
> I declare Eric S. Raymond officially unseated as 'chief archivist of hacker
> culture'.

So a mac zealot with no FOSS tendencies, or any legit hacker cred, decides he
wants to take over a jargon file he barely understands, and wants to update it
with pointless additions?

Consider yourself overruled. ESR's still doing fine, thanks.

Also, I must have missed the meeting that nominated you as his replacement.
Perhaps you could provide us with the meeting minutes?

------
BryantD
Sure, but
[https://github.com/lovek323/jargon](https://github.com/lovek323/jargon) is
already on github.

------
aclevernickname
Seems you're double-posting this one. stay classy, poolpool.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6884756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6884756)

------
Shaboom
I can't accept this new jargon file until I see your LARPing resume.

